# Burton White Collection Boots



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

First, Wichever ones fit best will be what you should get, you shouldn't care what we think.

The Whites this year have almost zero toe heel support. I almost fell over when I was trying them on. I'd only wear them if I was looking for some jibbing boots. The Hails are similar in build to the whites but have some toe-heel support. The freestyles are lower on the scale than hails and will brake down a little sooner from hard riding.


----------

